# Heterometrus swammerdami



## lizardminion (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone know a thing or two about H. swammerdami? I know a bit about them, and plan to make a breeding colony of them. They are a species of Asian Forest Scorpion(Heterometrus) that are also the largest scorpion in the world. They can be kept communally. They may burrow a bit, or prefer hides. And they are aggressive, but someone always manages to hold them at some point. They use their large pincers to kill their prey and have a sting comparable to that of a bee- if they sting at all. The largest specimen ever found was 9 inches long.
I know a pretty good amount about them, and know there is plenty more info on them at WikiPets. But if you want, you can share something you know about them as well as your experiences with them. (and I would love to see pics! )
My main reason for posting this thread, however, is that I would like to know where I can buy a breeding pair. I would like them, along with Pandimus imperator, to be one of my starter species.


----------



## Jarvis (Dec 1, 2011)

H. Swammerdami are great scorps definatly one of my favorite scorps, I have a colony of 3 (right now) in a 55 gal tank, I keep them around 80-85 degrees (lowest at night, high during the day) and 80 humid (a little drier than most Heterometrus sp), and they seem to do fine I've even seen them mate from time to time (there has to be a large flat rock in the tank for them to mate) they will burrow if you have enough soil to allow it, if not they will look for something to hide under for most of the day. They do like to climb and wonder around at night so I do recomend having something in there for them to climb on. I would recomend removing any gravid females since they will get very aggresive once they get close to having a brood, there sting are a little stonger than a bee sting closer to a wasp, however nothing medicaly serious (unless you are allergic).
Getting a breeding pair may be a little harder since they aren't shipped to the US on a regular basis, however some importers do get them from time to time (like Todd Gearheart, and Ken the bug guy) you may also get lucky and find one or two for sale in the classifieds section, but they won't come cheap. If you want to start a colony you may be better off getting a few scorplings and raising them yourself, it would be considerably cheaper and there are some of us in the US that have breed them and are awaiting broods (I should have 2 broods sometime next year)
I would post a pic but I'm feeling lazy and I have posted a couple some where on the boards already, I hope this helps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Myscorpionsnameismittens (Dec 6, 2017)

Jarvis said:


> H. Swammerdami are great scorps definatly one of my favorite scorps, I have a colony of 3 (right now) in a 55 gal tank, I keep them around 80-85 degrees (lowest at night, high during the day) and 80 humid (a little drier than most Heterometrus sp), and they seem to do fine I've even seen them mate from time to time (there has to be a large flat rock in the tank for them to mate) they will burrow if you have enough soil to allow it, if not they will look for something to hide under for most of the day. They do like to climb and wonder around at night so I do recomend having something in there for them to climb on. I would recomend removing any gravid females since they will get very aggresive once they get close to having a brood, there sting are a little stonger than a bee sting closer to a wasp, however nothing medicaly serious (unless you are allergic).
> Getting a breeding pair may be a little harder since they aren't shipped to the US on a regular basis, however some importers do get them from time to time (like Todd Gearheart, and Ken the bug guy) you may also get lucky and find one or two for sale in the classifieds section, but they won't come cheap. If you want to start a colony you may be better off getting a few scorplings and raising them yourself, it would be considerably cheaper and there are some of us in the US that have breed them and are awaiting broods (I should have 2 broods sometime next year)
> I would post a pic but I'm feeling lazy and I have posted a couple some where on the boards already, I hope this helps


Are you selling any?? I've been searching the web for any on sale, I can't seem to find any for sale 
My email is superbadkneegrow@gmail.com
If you are selling them and want to make some $$ or even if you know anyone selling them please email me! I won't get updates for this site as quickly or easily as I would my email
Thank you so much


----------

